# Troy Bilt Storm 2410 help



## Anthony_E (Jan 31, 2021)

I have a Storm 2410, I moved in October and the movers can't take any machines with gas inside on the truck. They didn't know how to drain the gas so they flipped it over with the gas cap open to drain it. Now it won't start (pull or electric). I drained it all properly and checked the spark plug, it's clean. Where do I go from here?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Does it crank over?

What happens when you spray a small amount of starting fluid in the carb? or pull they plug, pour a small amount of gas, put plug back and try to start.

If either way gives you a combustion, then start by dropping the carb bowl, make sure the float is working, spray some carb cleaner up in the needle valve area. 

I am sure you have any switch on, any fuel shutoffs turned on, and no broken wires or shorted wires to ground.

Even a new carburetor is only like 13-15.00 ..... just make sure you record, by marking down or photo, of any linkages or lines prior to disassemble, in order for proper re-assembly.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Oneacer covered everything. Most likely the fuel inlet valve is stuck and not allowing the fuel in to the carburetor bowl. When it does start it may blow oil smoke for 30 minutes because it might have gotten in to the muffler.


----------

